# ICSC March Meetings (2022)...back in person!



## Arthroverts

Hello all! I am very excited to announce that this month we will be holding an in-person meeting again...the first in over two years!

The meeting this month will be on the *19th *(tomorrow), from *10:00-11:30 AM*, at *Hulda Crooks Park* in Redlands. I'm super excited to finally start getting together face-to-face at meetings, as unlike collecting trips and the like these opportunities allow us to swap animals, bring along things to show, and talk about club stuff more comfortably.

However, that's not all! The San Diego chapter of the club is coming back for its first scheduled club meeting! @MantidMaster will be leading this meeting on the *20th *(Sunday), from *4:00-5:30 PM*, at *Harry Griffen Park* in La Mesa, and we both are super excited to kick off the SD meetings finally after two years of delay. All are welcome to attend either meeting!

Anyway, the subject will again be invertebrates, with a few announcements to be shared, and we will see about recording some portions of at least the Redlands meeting to share with those who can't make it. We will have physical meetings until July, when the weather makes meeting outside uncomfortable, alternating between meeting places in Redlands and Pasadena for San Bernardino and Los Angeles Counties, and staying in La Mesa for San Diego County meetings. We will pick up with virtual meetings the rest of the year except for September.

That's all I have for now, can't wait to see some old friends and hopefully some new faces too!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

SD is always the best weather in the US consistently


----------

